# Socionics books?



## Razef (Nov 24, 2013)

I want to get into socionics, I find it interesting and want to expand my knowledge about it, however, will it also increase my knowledge of the functions in the MBTI system?

Anyway, does anyone know a book that teaches me about socionics, mainly the functions and the concept behind it? A good book for beginners? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Would you be willing to learn Russian?


----------



## Razef (Nov 24, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Would you be willing to learn Russian?


Yes, but I don't have the energy to do it so.. if it's in Russian, that's too bad =L


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Razef said:


> Yes, but I don't have the energy to do it so.. if it's in Russian, that's too bad =L


That's pretty much where all the socionics literature is. I asked that jokingly. 

Also, you answer "yes" to being willing to do so, and then you say you don't have the energy to do it. .-.


----------



## Razef (Nov 24, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> That's pretty much where all the socionics literature is. I asked that jokingly.
> 
> Also, you answer "yes" to being willing to do so, and then you say you don't have the energy to do it. .-.


Because it's always interesting to learn a new language, especially one that is supposedly very difficult, but I don't think I have the ability to ''learn russian on the spot'' :X


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Razef said:


> Anyway, does anyone know a book that teaches me about socionics, mainly the functions and the concept behind it? A good book for beginners? Thanks in advance!


Filatova's book was discussed before as a good intro book: Wikisocion:Links - Wikisocion


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Razef said:


> Because it's always interesting to learn a new language, especially one that is supposedly very difficult, but I don't think I have the ability to ''learn russian on the spot'' :X


Yeah, I'd just stick with online resources. That's enough for intro, and even lengthier studies. Plenty of translated articles.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I think this is relevant. :tongue:

Classics in the History of Psychology -- Jung (1921/1923) Chapter 10

Maybe even some here. :wink:

http://kickass.to/carl-gustav-jung-complete-t7841393.html


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

cyamitide said:


> Filatova's book was discussed before as a good intro book: Wikisocion:Links - Wikisocion


if anyone wants to teach socionics to your friends Filatova is a good starting point -- let them borrow and browse through the book and it will save you time on having to explain socionics from scratch


----------

